# Targa sailboats



## kms (Mar 25, 2001)

Does anyone know of a web site for Targa Sailboats? I believe they are made in Finland.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

[I know this is an old thread, but better to build some information here on this elusive make of sailboat I think]

I understand Targa only makes power boats now: Home

There is a Targa 101, a center cockpit sloop, advertised for sale in the SF Bay Area. Some brochure pics: Targa 101: Alkuperäisiä esitteitä

And data on the Targa 96 here: TARGA 96 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has sailed these Finnish boats...


----------



## C. Coker (Jun 25, 2015)

Ran across this thread and thought I'd chime in...I own a 9.6 and have sailed it a lot since I bought it back in 2009. She is a decent sailing boat but can be a little over-powered if you don't reef quick enough. Faster than most people think when they see it on the dock. I have hit around 8 knots in blustery conditions on a reach. Solid 6 knots up wind with my 135% working Genoa. I tend to reel in most Beneteaus, Hunters, and Catalinas I come across on Galveston Bay. I even paced a Jeanneau 41 one afternoon.

Good rating for PHRF if interested in racing; Definitely can sail to the numbers.

The build on these boats was pretty good (not Swan or Hallberg Rassy good, but good). Gelcoat on my '77 is worn out, but has not crazed and cracked like other older boats I have seen.


----------



## Mark F (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi C. Coker,

Is the aft cabin accessible from the main salon. Is it a comfortable cabin? Thanks


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello, We owned Targa 9.6 Silea. Loved the boat. My wife and I filled in the space between the two bunks in the aft cabin and made into one big very comfortable bed. It's accessible from the cockpit. We sailed circles around larger boats (e.g., Catalina 36, Hunter 34).


----------



## boatybill (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Rodger

WE own Silea now up in San Francisco Bay area we love the boat and was wandering if you know some of the history of her and also was wandering if thee are more of those boats around?

Thanks Bill


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Bill,
Great to hear from you and to hear that Silea is still sailing. We bought her in about 98 from a Channel Islands Harbor broker (Rick who is still there) after previous owner traded her in for a bigger boat. She was named M&M, with a very brightly colored giant M&M on her spinnaker. Since she is Finnish, we gave her a Finnish name. Silea means fast, sleek, smooth. We sailed her to the Channel Islands many times and loved her. We wanted a little bigger boat for more extensive cruising so we reluctantly sold her in '04 to someone from SF Bay area. A delivery skipper took her up there and he said he had a nice trip. With our new boat, we cruised in Mexico for six months, starting with the '06 Baja HaHa.

What kind of sailing are you doing with her? We'd love to see some photos. We could also send you some photos from her previous life with us.

Thanks for getting in touch,
Roger


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Bill,
I meant to mention...
When we went to the boat show at Jack London Square in maybe '03, we went out to the end of the dock and this boat caught our eye. It was a Targa 9.6, and we said, "Wow, that's our boat's sistership." She was doing man overboard drills, being used for a certification class. We were sure shocked.
Roger


----------



## jaydoggie (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Bill, Im over in alameda and have a 9.6 targa, love it! Very well built. Just in the middle of repowering with a beta 20 to the 110 saildrive. Jay


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Jay, Any chance that was the Targa that I mentioned seeing from the boat show at Jack London Square many years ago?
Roger


----------



## boatybill (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Jay 

Our Targa is in Lowries we love it too but we've been trying to sell it for a long time It's a hard boat to sell people don't know what are. This one's been here for 7 yrs now and it's in great shape.

Where is your Targa?

/Users/boatybill/Desktop/01212_fNIcpbQevP1_50x50c.jpg

Bill


----------



## jaydoggie (Sep 10, 2015)

That was probably Mary from Aftergaurd Sailing Academy. She has a Targa 34 and they do lots of training on it. They do offshore trips where they go out 200 miles and turn around and come back. There is a targa in alameda marina that is pretty trashed, and one at alameda landing that never moves from the slip. I heard that they all came wit teak decks, does yours have them? Also noticed yours is on CL for sale. Moving to a bigger boat?


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Jay, You are getting my post mixed up with Bill's post. We had Targa 9.6 Silea until a dozen years ago (got a bigger boat, and we cruised Mexico for six months). Bill (Boatybill) has her now and I just looked up that CL post. Really fun to see her. I see she still says Avila Beach on the transom (we are in San Luis Obispo County). My wife made those brownish cushion covers in the salon, and she still has my custom DIY tilting radar mount. In answer to your question, she has fiberglass non skid on the decks but the cockpit has teak.


----------



## boatybill (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Jay
I knew about the Targa 34 my partner use to teach sailing lesson for Mary. Sounds like there are some more around. Ours has fiberglass decks non skid . What is your boat like? Could you sent me a photo ?
The boat been on CL sense Nov. had a lot of people look at her no one knows what there like We don't want to give it away. The reason were selling is aready have a bigger boat so she dosn't get used much.

Bill


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Bill, Did you see my post from a week ago? I answered your questions and asked a couple of my own.
thanks,
Roger


----------



## Dkram (Oct 18, 2015)

hi Roger, I purchased Silea from Bill and am getting her shipped to her new home in Vancouver, BC
I would love to learn more about the boat's history, your experience with her, etc. 

Dean


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Dean,
Congratulations! She's a great boat. Sails very well. I wrote a few words about her history earlier in this thread. What else would you like to know? I could send some pics (I'm attempting to attach one of our favs - us with Silea at Pelican, Santa Cruz Island). My wife was born in Vancouver and still has some family there. We'd love to see photos of Silea getting shipped to her new home and in her new slip. What marina will she be in?
Roger


----------



## Dkram (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you Roger, I cant wait for Silea's arrival  
I am glad to hear that she sails well, how is she handling in light winds? I live in Deep Cove in North Vancouver and lots of sailing will be local in protected waters of Indian Arm. I was looking at another Finnish boat, Finnsailer 34 before I saw Bill's CL ad for Silea. Concern i had about Finnsailor was sailing performance in light winds. On the other hand, that boat had 50 HP Perkins engine while Silea is probably underpowered with her 15 HP Volvo? Have you had any issues with lacking power while motoring agains current? 
Would replacing two blade folding prop with fixed three blade help? I was also surprised that it only had 700+ hours on original engine - I guess it was not used that much by previous owners? 
You mentioned M&M spinnaker - I saw spinnaker pole but there is no spinnaker or rigging for it - were you using spinnaker.
Thank you for the picture, I would love to see more pics. Not sure how do I send you my email address for pics exchange without posting it here?
Dean


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Dean, 
I think she sailed very well in light winds. We had 155 genoa however, which is a lot of sail and helpful in light winds. I don't know what jib or jibs you will have now. We sometimes went out to day sail in tandem with our dock mates. One boat was a Catalina 36 and the other was a Hunter 34. We out-sailed both of them by a good margin. She is fairly light for a boat 31.5'. She is about 23% lighter than a Catalina 320, for example. Less mass to push thru the water means less wind needed and less engine HP. I thought she had 18 hp, but I could be wrong. We don't have currents down here like you have up there. We felt underpowered a bit when we were coming back from Catalina once, and in the afternoon, we tried to motor straight into the teeth of a pretty stiff wind, which had stacked up the chop and swell quite a lot. We opted to fall off a bit and motor sail upwind to make better progress. But I think many boats would have also been slowed way down in those conditions. But if you are going against current rather than adverse wind and seas, you should do ok. I think we could motor at about six knots, but if you've got a six knot adverse current, you're not going anywhere! I don't know how much a fixed blade prop would help. You should talk to an expert about that. I gather there is quite a bit that goes into deciding what prop will work well with a specific engine. 

When we got her, she had very low hours for how old she was. Then we didn't really put that many hours on her because we mostly just used the engine to get in and out of the harbor, and then we sailed. The engine has great access by the way. 

As for the spinnaker, we kept it when we sold her and then used it on our next boat. It was an asymmetrical in a sock so the rigging was simple - just the halyard and sheets. 

Were you able to see that pic of her at Pelican Anchorage? 

I'm don't know the proper way to pass along an email address in this forum, but you can email me using my user name for this forum, rogerbsailor at gmail dot com (pretty tricky, eh?)

Congratz again. We're kinda jeolous.
Roger


----------



## marp (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello from Finland!
We have here lot of Targa 96 and 101 boats in use. Our unofficial association has blog web pages in a place you can construct from following words targapurjehtijat point wordpress point com
I am sorry, but all is in Finnish language. You may translate with google translate. Many of us can communicate in english, too

Our summer 2015 journey was sailing from Trondheim, Norway to Helsinki, Finland via Danmark and Sweden. We bought our s/y Anna, Targa96 from Malvik near Trondheim.

yours MArp


----------



## rogerbsailor (Jul 20, 2015)

Very nice, MArp. I'll check out your web/blog. A good boat!
Roger


----------



## Richardo1955 (May 30, 2016)

kms said:


> Does anyone know of a web site for Targa Sailboats? I believe they are made in Finland.


I have a Targa 32' called Sijo in Sydney Australia. She has a track for a self tacking jib just forward of the mast and I cannot rig a sail on it that works.
Does anyone have the same setup that you might be able to send a photo to clarify how to rig this self tacking sail?
Richard


----------



## Richardo1955 (May 30, 2016)

G'day Targa owners,
I have a Targa 32' called SIJO in Sydney Australia and love her!
There is a sliding track in front of the mast for a self tacking jib but I have not been able to rig a sail there that works.
Do you have a boat with the same self tacking rig?
Would you be able to send a photo so I can get this working correctly?

I would love to be able to use this in heavy weather
Thanks
Ricardo


----------



## Mads (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi

I'm about to buy a Targa 96 with the same jib-slide right in front of the mast. There's a furling-jib that should fit the task. I'll get back to you if it works. 

Best from Mads


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Richardo1955 said:


> G'day Targa owners,
> I have a Targa 32' called SIJO in Sydney Australia and love her!
> There is a sliding track in front of the mast for a self tacking jib but I have not been able to rig a sail there that works.
> Do you have a boat with the same self tacking rig?
> ...


Hi Rick,

Self tacking jibs are popular in Scandinavia due to all the archipelago. It would help if you could state your problem more specifically, here some first points:
- a specific self tacking jib is necessary. They are always < 100%, often 70-80%, so one is missing some sail area. 
- the clew often has a set of holes, as it is difficult to get the angle right
- the sheet is most often from the clew to a block attached to a sliding car on the track, then forward to a block where the forestay ends in the deck, and then back to the cockpit.
- (possible to take a turn up in the mast instead to the foretay, but not as popular).

Main difficulty is to get the sail and sheet right, but not really difficult.

/J


----------

